# First maintenance on Marineland C360



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I've worked with pretty much every filter out there, except this one! Most of the time I install shut off valves for the tubing, but on this install, I forgot to buy them... So, the C360 has it's valve block... After I shut off power, would it be safe to remove the valve block and then carry the canister away for cleaning? I'd think the siphon would still be active? I've heard this filter is very nice as far as cleaning goes.

Also, I've checked out the excellent video on this filter here --> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/can ... ilters.php but it didn't exactly answer my question.

How do all of you C360 owners do it?

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

just lift the lever up, turn it 180 degrees, and slowly lift the block out of the pump head and you are good to go. At most I get 1-2 drops of water out of the block when I take it out...I then carry the canister to the sink and do the work and take it back and put the the block back in, twist the other way and you are good to go. No leaks, no spilled water, etc. It really is very easy to maintain


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

gtsum said:


> just lift the lever up, turn it 180 degrees, and slowly lift the block out of the pump head and you are good to go. At most I get 1-2 drops of water out of the block when I take it out...I then carry the canister to the sink and do the work and take it back and put the the block back in, twist the other way and you are good to go. No leaks, no spilled water, etc. It really is very easy to maintain


Worked like a charm! I didn't realize the valve block was also a shut-off valve. :roll: No leaks at all, but I did spill a small amount out of the motor head.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok... so I know that I am bringing back an old thread here... but...

I was doing my second c-360 maintenance last night and got very frustrated!!

I lifted the valve and turned it 90 degrees (I know a previous response says 180 degrees but I am almost positive that it actaully only tunrs 90 degrees) and started to do maintenenance... I came back to put it back together... bumped the hoses and valve black thingie... and water started pouring out of the intake hose... aggghhhh...

I first check to make sure the valve hadn't been turned it all (it hadn't) it didn't stop until I lifted the intake hose out of the tank.

Where did I go wrong?

Also... I just watched the Cichlid Forum Television on the c-360 again and noticed that Joea doesn't even lift the valve block off of the motor head before opening the canister... is this a better way to do the regular maintenance?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

edouthirt said:


> Also... I just watched the Cichlid Forum Television on the c-360 again and noticed that Joea doesn't even lift the valve block off of the motor head before opening the canister... is this a better way to do the regular maintenance?


I was just demonstrating how easy removing the top is. It's always best to remove the valve block before cleaning the filter.

The valve-block should remain closed while it's unlocked. If you turn the valve key while it's not attached to the machine head, water will come out. Always be sure the valve block is pushed all the way down and secure in the machine head before you lock it.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Joea,

I'm pretty sure I have a busted valve or something... I contacted marineland customer support as well to see what they think...

I have no idea what caused it... it was still in the lock position and water just started coming through all of the sudden!! and I literally just barely bumped into it!


----------

